# Harley Davidson



## justified (Aug 3, 2018)

MAGA.

http://www.kctv5.com/story/38802270/hundreds-to-lose-jobs-at-harley-davidson-plant-in-kc


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

justified said:


> MAGA.
> 
> http://www.kctv5.com/story/38802270/hundreds-to-lose-jobs-at-harley-davidson-plant-in-kc


To make an omelette you have to break a few eggs.
You big dummy.

JULY JOBS: +157,000...
Manufacturing +37,000...


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2018)

justified said:


> MAGA.
> 
> http://www.kctv5.com/story/38802270/hundreds-to-lose-jobs-at-harley-davidson-plant-in-kc


*Do a little research Justafriedbrain.....*
*They've been bailed out in the past....*
*Gotta keep up with the changing market place,*
*that's the reason for the layoffs....People ain't*
*buying 800 lb American Boat anchors right now.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Do a little research Justafriedbrain.....*
> *They've been bailed out in the past....*
> *Gotta keep up with the changing market place,*
> *that's the reason for the layoffs....People ain't*
> *buying 800 lb American Boat anchors right now.*


Are you saying that amidst this burgeoning economy the type of people that buy Harley's (mostly, working guys, average Joe's) aren't sharing in the prosperity? Gee, I guess it's not really 'trickling down' much eh?

https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2018/04/13/how-companies-spend-tax-windfall/505122002/


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you saying that amidst this burgeoning economy the type of people that buy Harley's (mostly, working guys, average Joe's) aren't sharing in the prosperity? Gee, I guess it's not really 'trickling down' much eh?


*Do a " Little " product research Rodent, your ex fellow employees aren't *
*buying Harleys nearly like they used too....No glory in being a wanna be.*
*So now they are buying UTV's and Big Boats......Go stick your toe in the *
*water....*

*Pssssst....Pontoon Boats too.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Do a " Little " product research Rodent, your ex fellow employees aren't *
> *buying Harleys nearly like they used too....No glory in being a wanna be.*
> *So now they are buying UTV's and Big Boats......Go stick your toe in the *
> *water....*
> ...


That was 30 years ago . . . everyone had a boat, RV and a few other toys back when wages went up and the dollar had some buying power. You continue to show you haven't a clue. The middle class has shrunk as labor unions have been diminished, plain cold fact. I know a lot of people that have sold their Harley because they can't afford their Harley anymore working full-time.


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That was 30 years ago . . . everyone had a boat, RV and a few other toys back when wages went up and the dollar had some buying power. You continue to show you haven't a clue. The middle class has shrunk as labor unions have been diminished, plain cold fact. I know a lot of people that have sold their Harley because they can't afford their Harley anymore working full-time.


*30 years ago my ass.....try about two or three years ago....*

*UTV / Big Boat sales have surged these last three.....*
*Harley Sales tanked about a year or so ago.....*
*Well not tanked, but dropped off enough to create*
*big time worry !*
*Harley Davidson needs to rebrand itself and get away*
*from 800 lb anchors.....if they tap into the Youth market*
*tastes they will be fine, if Willie continues to live in*
*the past then the product will be a thing of the past.*

*Where are you posting from.....under some rock out*
*of touch with reality........geeeeezzzz...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *30 years ago my ass.....try about two or three years ago....*
> 
> *UTV / Big Boat sales have surged these last three.....*
> *Harley Sales tanked about a year or so ago.....*
> ...


You are just making up as you go along  . . . that and did you just admit wages got even more stagnant, "*about two or three years ago...."*?


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are just making up as you go along  . . . that and did you just admit wages got even more stagnant, "*about two or three years ago...."*?




*Are you really that dense ....Really !*

*Time marches forward, people age, you need to *
*open your eyes and become aware....Shit Rodent...*
*The sky is up, the dirt is below...orient yourself...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Are you really that dense ....Really !*
> 
> *Time marches forward, people age, you need to *
> *open your eyes and become aware....Shit Rodent...*
> *The sky is up, the dirt is below...orient yourself...*


So you are good with wages stagnating even more under Trump, got it.


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are good with wages stagnating even more under Trump, got it.


*How are wages stagnating ......Puleeeeeze.*

*By the way .....your hair is on fire.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are good with wages stagnating even more under Trump, got it.


What else is in the Compensation package?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 4, 2018)

justified said:


> MAGA.
> 
> http://www.kctv5.com/story/38802270/hundreds-to-lose-jobs-at-harley-davidson-plant-in-kc


Thank you Local Union for representing 450 HD workers.  MAGA


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you saying that amidst this burgeoning economy the type of people that buy Harley's (mostly, working guys, average Joe's) aren't sharing in the prosperity? Gee, I guess it's not really 'trickling down' much eh?
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2018/04/13/how-companies-spend-tax-windfall/505122002/


If you knew how to read financial statements you would see that the money has always trickled up, after having flowed down.


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2018)

Harley needs to embrace NEW market trends and innovation much quicker than 
they are pretending to....

*The " Hells Angels " " Sons of Anarchy " image is NOT what young buyers*
*are looking for......that's just a fact of progression.*


----------

